
You're fooling yourself about sleep, study says - kjhughes
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/16/health/sleep-myths-facts-study/index.html
======
quickthrower2
Nothing about Caffeine in there surprisingly.

~~~
frosted-flakes
Second to last paragraph:

> After all, there's no amount of caffeine that can help you deal with the
> adverse implications of insufficient sleep, nor can you train yourself to
> adapt to sleep deprivation, Robbins said.

------
equalunique
That was a refreshingly comprehensive list

